# اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة



## ابن الكنيسة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة وانا قد كلمتى انشاء المسيح اطلوب وشوف:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## †gomana† (16 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يباركك وشكرا لمساعدتك
ومحبتك الباذلة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## montasser (16 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحت كان فية صورة للبابا شنودة اثناء زيارة لحديفقة حيوان الجيزة و هو واضع يدة على اسد لو لقيتها عندك يبقى كتر خيرك


----------



## sparrow (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لتعب محبتك
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اسف يا اخى لا توجد الصورة سوف اضع لك صور اخرا


----------



## †gomana† (18 ديسمبر 2006)

انا عندى الصورة دى وهانزلهالك ثوانى


----------



## †gomana† (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*البابا يداعب اسد بحديقه الحيوان *

*




*

*اى خدمة*


----------



## montasser (18 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخت فى المسيح شكرا شكرا شكرا 
عامة بيقولوا ان الحيوانات شمت رائحة خالقها فى القديسين فهابتهم
happy new year and merry Xmas


----------



## †gomana† (18 ديسمبر 2006)

اى خدمة اخويا الغالى 
ولو محتاج اى صورة اطلب واحنا نجيبها ع طول
ربنا يباركك وهابى كريسماس


----------



## مستر بيرو (19 ديسمبر 2006)

* شكرا يا ابن الكنيسه .. اكيد لو  عايز صوره هتطلبها منك .. ولو بتصمم صور هسيبلك الصوره وهقولك تعمل فيها ايه ...  ربنا معاك يا ابن الكنيسه.........*


----------



## steven george (22 ديسمبر 2006)

لو سمحت عاوز صور للقديس نيقولاوس اسقف مورا بليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز


----------



## Emo Kareem (8 يناير 2007)

لوسمحت . لوعندك صور للقديس نيقدموس


----------



## koreanboy (8 يناير 2007)

سورى يا ايمو بس انا معرفش القديس دة


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (8 يناير 2007)

*سانتا كلوز أو القديس نيقولاوس*

سانتا كلوز أو القديس نيقولاوس أو بابا نويل
ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ابن الكنيسة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ابن الكنيسة صلولى:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## ابن الكنيسة (8 يناير 2007)

*اى خدمات  ايمو*

اى خدمات يا باشا


----------



## †gomana† (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا ياغالى ربنا يعوضك

ممكن كمان لو عندك صورة القديسة انا سيمون


----------



## GOGO_2006 (12 يناير 2007)

الانبا تكلا


----------



## †gomana† (22 يناير 2007)

اتفضل الصورة بعد تاخير جدا سامحنى


----------



## الغريب (24 يناير 2007)

لو عندك صورة البابا كيرلس الاخيرة ابعتها لى


----------



## †gomana† (30 يناير 2007)

ايه صورة بابا كيرلس الاخيرة دى
شكلها ايه يعنى؟


----------



## koreanboy (30 يناير 2007)

thanks man jesus with u


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 فبراير 2007)

نفسي في الصورة دي Original and high resolution
دي عندي مطبوعة وصورتها بالموبايل...لكن عايزها بألوانها الطبيعية...ربنا يوفقك


----------



## Fady4Jesus (14 فبراير 2007)

نفسي أعرف.......إمتى هاقدر على إضافة موضوع جديد في منتدى الصور هنا.......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## توتو (14 فبراير 2007)

*mena_king1100@yahoo.com*



ابن الكنيسة قال:


> اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة وانا قد كلمتى انشاء المسيح اطلوب وشوف:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:



انا عاوز  صور متحركة علشان انا بحبها قوى ويارب يكون فى اجمل واجمل ويارب يعوض تعب محابتكو  سلام نعمة


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (18 فبراير 2007)

*الاخ العزيز ابن الكنيسه*

*الاخ العزيز ابن الكنيسه تحيه طيبه وبعد ياريت مشكورا صوره وتكون نادره للبابا كيرلس السادس ولك منى الف تحيه وسلام​*





[/url][/CENTER][/IMG]
*مع تحيات اولاد الفادى​*


----------



## الياس عازار (19 فبراير 2007)

ليا طلب ضرورى لو سمحت....:yaka: 
نفسى في( صورة السيد المسيح اللى مكتوب تحتها انت ابرع جمالا من بنى البشر)
هى صورة مرسومة مش متصورة  و عنيه مدمعا فيها
ووشه جميل اوى فيها
 والف شكر سلفاً
ربنا يعوض


----------



## †gomana† (21 فبراير 2007)

*انا عندى الصورة بس من غير الاية بس عارفاها *
*ثوانى وارفعهالك*


----------



## †gomana† (21 فبراير 2007)




----------



## الياس عازار (21 فبراير 2007)

الف الف الف شكر لك يا جومانا و ربنا يعوض على تعب محبتك 
ربنا يبركك


----------



## elking007 (21 فبراير 2007)

لو سمحت عايز صور للقديسه مهرائيل اى عدد من الصور وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## الياس عازار (25 فبراير 2007)

لو سمتو عاوز صورة للقديس شربل صور الطقس الشرقي


----------



## fnk (10 مارس 2007)

ممكن طلب صغير 
انا اريد صورة شخص راكع ومنحي الراس يطلب السماح من خالقه ممكن اجد هذه الصورة 
والله يباركك في اعمالك 
شكرا


----------



## †gomana† (13 مارس 2007)

*



** 
*


----------



## الياس عازار (13 مارس 2007)

اعتذر بس كنت طالب صورة القديس شربل 
صورة شرقية :هو القدسي اسمه ( ساسوويل)
الله يباركم


----------



## †gomana† (13 مارس 2007)

انا معرفش مين القديس شربل الحقيقة
ده مصرى؟؟؟؟​


----------



## الياس عازار (13 مارس 2007)

لا ده من اصل يوناني 
اسمه القديس (( ساسوويل)) :sasowil و الف شكر عل تعب محبتكم
الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## emad mamdouh (16 مارس 2007)

اشكرك كثيرا اذا ارسلت لي صور للقديس الانبا انطونيوس والانبا بولا


----------



## دينا (20 مارس 2007)

ممكن تمثيليه القيامه علي بوربوينت؟؟؟ يا ريت محتاجين نعرضها في الكنيسه و اذا مفيش تعرف اجيبها منين؟


----------



## †gomana† (22 مارس 2007)

الأنبا أنطونيوس






الأنبا بولا






اى خدمة تانى انا تحت الامر​


----------



## †gomana† (22 مارس 2007)

*الحقيقة انا لاقيت تمثيلية القيامة فيديو للبابا شنودة ومش لاقيت باوربوينت سامحينى*

تمثيلية القيامة لقداسة البابا 

للتحميل اضغط الرابط 

http://www.copticchurch.org/Video/Resurrection/3.AVI 

منقوول من منتدى اثناسيوس​


----------



## abijayel (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

اريد صورة لوحة رسمها انجلو للآب في كنيسة باطاليا و شكرا


----------



## erianloka (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



Emo Kareem قال:


> لوسمحت . لوعندك صور للقديس نيقدموس



الصورة موجودة وكمان صورة القديس شاربل وجارى ارسالهما:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## erianloka (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



erianloka قال:


> الصورة موجودة وكمان صورة القديس شاربل وجارى ارسالهما:Love_Mailbox:




:yaka:


----------



## †gomana† (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

فين شاربل فى الصورة دى؟؟
الحقيقة اول مرة اسمع عنه


----------



## سعيد يوسف (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

يا ريت ترسل لي العنوان الي تنزل نمه صور او ابعت لي كل ما عندك بركة منك

*++++ حذف بواسطة الادارة ++++*


----------



## †gomana† (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

رجاء عدم وضع بيانات شخصية فى الموضوع
حضرتك لو دخلت ع اى منتدى مسيحى عالصور الدينية هاتلاقى كتير 
ولو بحث فى موقع جوجل ع اى صور دينية هاتلاقى برده
ربنا يباركك ولو محتاج اى صورة ابعتلنا هنا فى نفس الموضوع​


----------



## mecho777 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا عايز صورة القديسة ريتا


----------



## maiada (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا عندي صور لمار بس مش عرفة كيف ادخلها!!!!:thnk0001:


----------



## bisho99 (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكرا لمحبه العظيمه دي


----------



## monoganes (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

أنا محتاجة صور لأبونا ومعاه الشورية أو أى صور تدل على رفع بخور عشية باكر
أنا محتاجاه ضرورى 
وياريت يكون صوت وصورة علشان ها عمله على الباور بوينت


----------



## عادل عماد (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*عايز صور نادرة للانبا بيشوي ضروري *


----------



## cobcob (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*أنا رفعتلك مجموعة صور كتيرة للانبا بيشوى
الفولدر فيه حوال 50صورة
يا رب تلاقى فيهم اللى انت عايزه​**http://www.4shared.com/dir/2931863/92d1d053/pictures.html*


----------



## <*tina*> (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا عايزة صورة للقديس يسطس الانطونى شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## cobcob (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*












*

*انا عندى كام واحدة تانى لو دول مش هاينفعوا*​


----------



## totty (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

الانبا بيشوى


----------



## موريل (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

سلام ونعمة انا عايزة صور للقديس بولس الرسول وشكرا على تعبك:yaka:


----------



## cobcob (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*صور القديس بولس الرسول 



















*​


----------



## <*tina*> (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ميرسى ليك فعلا وشكرا على محبتك الشديدة فعلا الصور روعة شكراااااااااااا


----------



## samyhanna (16 يونيو 2007)

*نعمة المسيح معكم*

من فضلكم أن امكن أريد صورة للأبونا أبادير و أبونا شنودة وأبونا مينا دير الأنبا بولا والرب يعوض تعب محبتكم والرجاء أرسالها على الميل   s_d832002@yahoo.com


----------



## samyhanna (17 يونيو 2007)

*samyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*

أريد صورة لأبونا أبادير دير الأنبا بولا وشكرا


----------



## egyptchristian (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

اخوتي الأحباء ... اني ابحث عن صورة كنت رايتها من سنين عديدة وتأثرت بها. هي صورة تمثل يوم الدينونة. الجزء الأعلى من الصورة يمثل أورشاليم السمائية وبها رب المجد و الملائكة والقديسين وهم في منتهى الفرح. والجزء السفلي يمثل النار حيث البكاء وصرير الأسنان. في منتصف الصورة الملائكة يقودون الناس الي مصيرهم الأبدي. ياترى ممكن  أجد هذه الصورة عند أحد اخوتي؟ ربنا يبارك حياتكم ويفرح قلوبكم.


----------



## cobcob (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*يا رب تكون هى دى الصورة اللى انت عايزها*


----------



## egyptchristian (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



cobcob قال:


> *يا رب تكون هى دى الصورة اللى انت عايزها*​


 
ألف مليون شكر يا أختي الغالية. هي دي الصورة اللي كنت بدور عليها. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك في حياتك ويسعدك وينولك كل اللي تتمنية.


----------



## weloo_kamal (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

السلام والنعمة.

انا عضوة جديدة وعماله ابحث عن صورة القديسة سوسنة العفيفة لكن بدون جدوي فمن فضلكم فدوني.


شكرا علي تعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*انا مش لاقية صورة ليها لوحدها
فى صور للمحاكمة








*


----------



## kabastino (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

هاااااااااى لو سمحت انا عاوز صور ابيض واسود اى حاجه وصور كئيبه ومرسي لتعب محبتكم


----------



## cobcob (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



kabastino قال:


> هاااااااااى لو سمحت انا عاوز صور ابيض واسود اى حاجه وصور كئيبه ومرسي لتعب محبتكم



*

صور ابيض واسود لايه بالظبط ؟؟
وصور كئيبة ازاى يعنى ؟؟
انا عاوزة اساعدك بس حدد اللى انت عاوزه​*


----------



## peter_1991 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ربنا يعوضك يا أخي و عندي طلب منك عايز صور للشهيد مارجرجس


----------



## merola (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

يا ريت لو فى صور لقصة حياو صموئيل النبى


----------



## cobcob (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



merola قال:


> يا ريت لو فى صور لقصة حياو صموئيل النبى



*صور لقصة حياة صموئيل النبى































يا رب ماكونش اتأخرت عليك*​


----------



## peter_1991 (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و يئويك و كان ليا طلب:
عايز صور للعذراء مريم تنفع موفي ميكر و باور بوينت
و ربنا يعوضك
:big35:​


----------



## cobcob (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



peter_1991 قال:


> ربنا يعوضك يا أخي و عندي طلب منك عايز صور للشهيد مارجرجس


*
انا رفعت فولدر فيه 80 صورة للشهيد مارجرجس الرومانى


http://www.4shared.com/dir/2931863/92d1d053/pictures.html*​


----------



## peter_1991 (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكراً ليكي يا أنسة كوب كوب و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و أنا شاكر جداًً للمجهود ده
:big35:​


----------



## peter_1991 (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

PLEESE يا جماعة خدمتي بكرة و محتاج صور للعدرا
و أولولي إزاي أرفع حاجات على المنتدى عشان زي ما باخد أحاول أدي
:big35:​


----------



## cobcob (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



peter_1991 قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و يئويك و كان ليا طلب:
> عايز صور للعذراء مريم تنفع موفي ميكر و باور بوينت
> و ربنا يعوضك
> :big35:​




*صور العدرا اللى عندى كتير اوى
حدد المطلوب*​


----------



## sabooha75 (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



ابن الكنيسة قال:


> اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة وانا قد كلمتى انشاء المسيح اطلوب وشوف:yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


 


سلام المسيح
لو سمحتوا انا محتاج صورة لملاك يحمل سيف " قصة حمار بلعام"  أو أي صور تخص الموضع.

ولكم جزيل الشكر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم.

:708cg:


----------



## cobcob (19 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*صور قصة بلعام 














​*


----------



## م.م.و (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ارجوكم احتاج الى صوره تعبر عن الكنيسه الام 
وصوره تعبر عن المحبه:smil12:


----------



## †gomana† (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

نشاطك جميل ومتميزة اختى الحميلة
ربنا يباركك يا كوب كوب


----------



## maiada (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*






this is apicture witch showa the love of christ if it work i will but another pictures if not im sorry i dont know how to put apicture from my computer

god bless you all
with all the love


----------



## sabooha75 (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

صور قصة بلعام 


سلام المسيح
شكراً جزيلاً على ا لصور وأتمنى انكم تتحملوا طلباتي ( :smil12 احتاج صورة لسمكة وكلب وكمان عصفور ممكن تساعدوني 
وشكراً تاني على تعب محبتكم.


----------



## الياس عازار (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*


----------



## cobcob (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



sabooha75 قال:


> صور قصة بلعام
> 
> 
> سلام المسيح
> ...





*انت محتاج صور طبيعية ولا صور تنفع للأطفال ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## م.م.و (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: نعمة المسيح معكم*

لو سمحتم محتاجة صوره تعبر عن الكنيسه الام
وصوره عن الكنيسة المجهده


----------



## sabooha75 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*انت محتاج صور طبيعية ولا صور تنفع للأطفال ؟؟؟؟؟*

*سلام المسيح *

*شكراُ جزيلاً فعلاً يا COBCOB وربنا يبارك في خدمتك وفي تعب محبتك انا محتاج دايماً  صور تنفع للأطفال ولو كانت صور للتلوين يكون أفضل طبعاً  ودا لاني انا بلونها وبعدين بعمل عليها شرح الدرس ولو في موقع لصور التلوين تكون خدمتني ومش هزعجك بطلباتي تاني .*

*وشكراً جزيلاً تانــــــــــي *


----------



## cobcob (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا لقيت دول عندى 
وهادورلك على الموقع
ولو عندك صور عاوز تشيل منها الالوان وانت مش بتعرف فوتوشوب ابعتهالى 

















انا عندى صور تانية كتير لو دول مش هاينفعو
مفيش مشكلة لو طلبت غيرهم
انتهز الفرصة عشان انا قاعدة فى البيت اليومين دول:t33:​


----------



## muheb (1 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

بدون زحمة انا عايز صورة الراعي الصالح


----------



## sabooha75 (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا عندى صور تانية كتير لو دول مش هاينفعو
مفيش مشكلة لو طلبت غيرهم
انتهز الفرصة عشان انا قاعدة فى البيت اليومين دول:t33:

:big31:

شكراً جزيلا على تعب محبتك ، وشكراُ على الصور يا ريت لو في صور حيوانات تكون خطوطها واضحة ومافيهاش تفاصيل كتير أو مواقع وانا اخد منها صور مفيش مشكلة وهكون فعلاً استغليتك :ura1:

وشكراً 

:big37:


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



muheb قال:


> بدون زحمة انا عايز صورة الراعي الصالح



صور الراعى الصالح


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



sabooha75 قال:


> انا عندى صور تانية كتير لو دول مش هاينفعو
> مفيش مشكلة لو طلبت غيرهم
> انتهز الفرصة عشان انا قاعدة فى البيت اليومين دول:t33:
> 
> ...



صور حيوانات للتلوين


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

باقى صور الحيوانات للتلوين


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*


----------



## ginajoojoo (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*























يارب يكونو نفعوا..ولو فى اى حاجة تانية انت تؤمر
منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## sabooha75 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

يارب يكونو نفعوا..ولو فى اى حاجة تانية انت تؤمر

منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​[/quote]



سلام المسيح،،،
شكراً جزيلا بجد تعبتك معايا . وأنا عندي صور ممكن تنفع حد تاني لقيتها ع موقع تاني :thnk0001:


 






 


 







 







*مــــــــــنـــــــــــقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــول*
*:smile01 :smile01 :smile01*​


----------



## sabooha75 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

تابع للصور ..........




 


 



 




 







 



 


 



*مــــــــــنـــــــــــقــــــــــــــــــــول*
*:smile01 :smile01 :smile01*​لس في كمان...................


----------



## sabooha75 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

تابع للصور



 



 






 






 







*مــــــــــنـــــــــــقــــــــــــــــــــول*
*:smile01 :smile01 :smile01*​لس في كمان...................


----------



## sabooha75 (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

تابع للصور.......


 






 






 






 







 








*مــــــــــنـــــــــــقــــــــــــــــــــول*
*:smile01 :smile01 :smile01*​*خلصنا خلاص 30:*
*شكراً لإحتمالكم*
* :big37:*​


----------



## mervel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

اكون شاكرة تعب محبتكم انا محتاجة صور لمريم المجدلية بليز لو امكن


----------



## اشرف جورجي (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

سلام ونعمه 
انشاء الرب وعشنا اكيد هنجربك
اشرف جورجي


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



mervel قال:


> اكون شاكرة تعب محبتكم انا محتاجة صور لمريم المجدلية بليز لو امكن



اهلا بيكى معانا يا mervel 
ودول صورتين لمريم المجدلية ولو لاقيت تانى هاجيبلك









سلام ونعمة​


----------



## mervel (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ميرسى بجد لتعبك جينا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

مفيش تعب ولا حاجة انتى تؤمرى 
ودى باقى الصور اللى لاقيتها




























سلام ونعمة​


----------



## beshouy (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ممكن طلب عاوز شوية صور للقديس ابانوب   :t7:


----------



## mervel (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ميرسى بجد جينا انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى ميرسى بجد لتعبك​


----------



## samyyoussef (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

صباح الخير 
لو سمحتي ارسال اي صور مسيحية عشان الصور اللي عندي قليلة 
اشكرك جدا جدا بنعمة المسيح .


----------



## samyyoussef (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

معلش اعتذر علي طلبي للصور بس اولادي عاوزين صور مسيحية كتير و انا بحاول اجيب اكبر كمية 
ده لوسمحتي ارسالها لي 
اشكرك بنعمة المسيح


----------



## نانسى سمير (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

:36_22_25::big35:انا محتاجة صورة لكغن السيد المسيح



                              نانسى


----------



## مينا الامور (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

عاوز صور للقديسين حقيقيه ياريت  :new8:


----------



## cobcob (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



beshouy قال:


> ممكن طلب عاوز شوية صور للقديس ابانوب   :t7:




*ده ولدر فيه 25 صورة للشهيد ابانوب

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2931863/92d1d053/pictures.html*​


----------



## beshouy (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

اولا اشكرك اخت cobcob على الصور الجميلة ديه بس ممكن لو تعرفى تجيبيلى زى الصورة ديه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 بس متحددة ممكن :Love_Letter_Open::99:


----------



## نانسى سمير (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

نانسى
انا احتاج الى صورة تجمع بين البابا كرلس وامى العذراء مريم وابونا عبد المسيح




                                                                               شكرا 
                                                                نـــــــــــــــــــــانـــــــــــــــــســـــــــى


----------



## samyyoussef (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

مساء الخير 
يا اخت مارفل 
ممكن اتعرف علي حضرتك 
و اعرفك بنفسي


----------



## samyyoussef (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

يا اخ beshouy اشكرك جدا 
و ممكن ترسل لي صور للسيد المسيح و امي العذراء مريم و اي صور


----------



## sabooha75 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



samyyoussef قال:


> معلش اعتذر علي طلبي للصور بس اولادي عاوزين صور مسيحية كتير و انا بحاول اجيب اكبر كمية
> ده لوسمحتي ارسالها لي
> اشكرك بنعمة المسيح


 


سلام المسيح
ايه نوع الصور إللي أنت محتاجها ممكن نساعدك فيها ؟؟؟:story:


----------



## sallyf (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ياريت عاوزة صور الأنبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي


----------



## ساتو (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

أنا عاوز صورة للسيد المسيح ستوضع على كتاب أجبية تكون مناسبة وشكراً  .        
                                                                                                               ( ساتو )


----------



## ساتو (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

عاوز صورة لرب المجد ستوضع على كتاب أجبية بالألوان وتكون مناسبة . وشكراً


----------



## ساتو (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ياريت تكون صورة السيد المسيح وهو جالس على العرش وحولة الإثنى عشر قسيساً


----------



## ساتو (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## ساتو (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا طلبت صورة للسيد المسيح ولم أجدها


----------



## vetooo (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*لو سمحتوا يا جماعة أنا محتاج صور عن رشومات الميرون وعن المعمودية 
وربنا يعوضكم وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## نيرو (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

سلام ونعمة انا نيرو وطالب منكم صورة للرب يسوع وهو يبكي علي قبر لعازر     وكمان صورة لبطرس وهو يبكي علي انكاره للسيد المسيح      وشكرا ربنا معاكم:smil12:


----------



## vetooo (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*لو سمحت يا جماعة انا كنت طالب صور عن رشومات الميرون 
صدقونى مستعجلة 
أرجو الرد وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



vetooo قال:


> *لو سمحت يا جماعة انا كنت طالب صور عن رشومات الميرون
> صدقونى مستعجلة
> أرجو الرد وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااا​*




*






وجارى البحث عن صور أخرى*


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



نيرو قال:


> سلام ونعمة انا نيرو وطالب منكم صورة للرب يسوع وهو يبكي علي قبر لعازر     وكمان صورة لبطرس وهو يبكي علي انكاره للسيد المسيح      وشكرا ربنا معاكم:smil12:



*انا عندى صور بتاعت بطرس وهو يبكى على انكاره السيد المسيح
بس ممكن تصبر شوية صغيرين علشان فى مشكلة فى الكومبيوتر ومش عارفة ارفعهم*


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



sallyf قال:


> ياريت عاوزة صور الأنبا كيرلس اسقف نجع حمادي


----------



## املا (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

خذ وقتك ما تشتعجلش بطلبي ممكن استنا لبعد اسبوع مافيش مشكله 

انا بدي صوره لبابا رومه و بابا الارثودكس و هم بسلموا على بعض يعني صوره تظهر الود و الاحترام المتبادل 

الصوره موجوده بكتابي الدين بس مش عارف الاقيها 


و خذ وقتك


ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



نيرو قال:


> سلام ونعمة انا نيرو وطالب منكم صورة للرب يسوع وهو يبكي علي قبر لعازر     وكمان صورة لبطرس وهو يبكي علي انكاره للسيد المسيح      وشكرا ربنا معاكم:smil12:


----------



## cobcob (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*


----------



## vetooo (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



cobcob قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا ليكى خالص على الصورة واتمنى المذيد
اشكر تعب محبتك​*


----------



## cobcob (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



ساتو قال:


> ياريت تكون صورة السيد المسيح وهو جالس على العرش وحولة الإثنى عشر قسيساً




أسفة على التأخير
















لو دول مش كفاية فى تانى
انا تحت امرك ​


----------



## ساتو (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

أشكرك جداً على تعب محبتك


----------



## sallyf (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكرا يا cobcob علي الصورة تعبتك معاي:yahoo:


----------



## نيرو (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

مرسي اوي يا كوب كوب علي الصور الجميلة دية   
وربنا يباركك عشان انت عزتني بصور البكاء اللي طلبتها منك مرسي بجد
وسلام الرب معك وانشاء هطلب صور تاني قريب لو مش يضايقك:a82:


----------



## 1مايكل (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*لو سمحت محتاج صورة للانبا مينا الصموئيلى رئيس دير  الانبا صموئيل السابق​*


----------



## mon-fedfed (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

سلام ونعمة. أنا اسمى مينا وانا عضو جديد فى المنتدى ولما دخلت على الموضوع ده عرفت ان انا ممكن أطلب الصورة اللى انا عاوزها 
وانا بصراحة عايز صورة للانبا تادرس ( أسقف بورسعيد ) وياريت تجبوهالى علشان أنا من بورسعيد ومعنديش صورة لسيدنا علشان هستخدمها فى عرض الباوربوينت .وأرجوكم تجبوهالى علشان انا دورت عليها كتير وملاتهاش 
.أنا عندى صور لسيدنا عادية مطبوعة يعنى مش على الكمبيوتر وانا معنديش ماسح ضوئى علشان أحطها فى الكمبيوتر وارجوكم بسرعة واسف انى طولت عليكم .وشكرا على تعب محبة كل عضو فى المنتدى .سلام


----------



## mon-fedfed (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ممكن صورة للانبا تادرس (أسقف بورسعيد)


----------



## dolla_87 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*


----------



## dolla_87 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*






أنا جبتلك صور و جارى البحث


----------



## dolla_87 (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*





أسفة أصلى معرفتش أحطهم فى الأول





​


----------



## cobcob (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



mon-fedfed قال:


> ممكن صورة للانبا تادرس (أسقف بورسعيد)


----------



## maro nabil (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

موضوع هايل بجد ربنا يعوضكم 

انا طالبة صورة للقديس ونس


----------



## maro nabil (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

والقديسة مهرائيل بعد ازنكم كمان


----------



## maro nabil (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

خلاص يااخواتي انا لقيت القديسة مهرائيل واسفة علي تعبكم 



رجاء ياجماعة انا عايزة صورة 

لقداسة البابا شنودة و معاة المتنيج افا مينا وهما فى دير مارمينا و البابا كيرلس !!!!


----------



## lyly (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*
السلام والنعمة دى أول مشاركة ليه معاكم
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين النهاردة عشية عيد النيروز 
ممكن صورة حلوة بمناسبة عيد النيروز
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك

lyly*


----------



## نيرو (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ممكن صورة للقديس ابانوب وكنيسته الاولي 
وربنا يعوض تعبكم ومحبتكم


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

مساء الخير يا جماعة انا نانسى عايزة اتعرف عليكم   انا عايزة صورة العذراء اللى بتنزل الزيت فى بورسعيد  وربنا يباركم


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

هى دى صورة العذراء فى بورسعيد     ومتشكرة قوى ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## نيرو (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

احنا كمان نفسنا نتعرف يا نانسي 
انتي من كنيسة ايه


----------



## نيرو (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

يا ريت صورة كنيسة القديس ابانوب الاولي
عشان بحضر بحث مهم جدا
اي صورة لو عندك هتها


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا من كنيسة السيدة العذراء والملاك باحمد عصمت  عين شمس  وانتم من كنيسة ايه؟


----------



## نيرو (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا من  كنيسة القديسان اباكير ويوحنا 
في اسكندرية من ابوقير:new8:


----------



## طريق الخلاص (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا طريق الخلاص 
اتمنى ان احصل على صورة لايقونة السيدة العذراء ذات الثلاث ايدي ..... و شكرا من كل قلبي


----------



## طريق الخلاص (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

سلام المسيح 

هل استطيع ان اطلب صورة لايقونة السيدة العذراء ذات الثلاث ايدي ؟؟؟ ساكون ممتنة كثيرا ان حصلت عليها من هذا المنتدى الذي انتمي اليه ..... و شكرا من كل قلبي
طريق الخلاص


----------



## cobcob (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



طريق الخلاص قال:


> سلام المسيح
> 
> هل استطيع ان اطلب صورة لايقونة السيدة العذراء ذات الثلاث ايدي ؟؟؟ ساكون ممتنة كثيرا ان حصلت عليها من هذا المنتدى الذي انتمي اليه ..... و شكرا من كل قلبي
> طريق الخلاص



ممكن توصفلى شكلها
عشان انا مش عارفه انت تقصد ايقوة شكلها ايه ؟؟​


----------



## sherylady (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

سلام عايزه وبسرعه جدا صوره للقديسه بوتامينا ملونه ان امكن محتاجاها جدا ف الخدمه 
لو اتعبك تبعتها عليsherinesamir********.com
وربنا يقويك


----------



## sherylady (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*ياريت صوره القديسه بوتامينا الشهيده ملونه قبل الخميس القادم وربنا يعوضك *


----------



## maro nabil (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا دورت علي الصورة واسفة مش لقيتها مش موجودة خالص في اي حتة كنت احب اساعدك سلام


----------



## sherylady (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

علي العموم شكرا علي محاولتك بس عايزه اسأل سؤال ازاي احط موضوع او صوره او ترنيمه 
وشكرا


----------



## peter_1991 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

سلام ونعمة ليكم يا جماعة
الخدمة دي جميلة و ربنا هايزيدها
بس كلن ليا طلب
كنت عايز صور توحي بكلمة "يا طبيبي" و عن الرب اللي بيشفينا
ياريت بس ماتتأخروش
:big35:​


----------



## نيرو (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

صورة لظهور العدرا بالزيتون والرب يعوض تعبكم


----------



## peter_1991 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

يا جماعة انا طلبت صور بمعنى يا طبيبي و محدش رد عليا صدئوني انا محتاج الصور دي جامد​


----------



## الانبا ونس (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*انا عايزة صور ميرنا الى ظهر عليها جروح المسيح ​*


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*موضوع لطيف ربي يحفظكم​*


----------



## cobcob (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



peter_1991 قال:


> سلام ونعمة ليكم يا جماعة
> الخدمة دي جميلة و ربنا هايزيدها
> بس كلن ليا طلب
> كنت عايز صور توحي بكلمة "يا طبيبي" و عن الرب اللي بيشفينا
> ...


----------



## cobcob (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



peter_1991 قال:


> سلام ونعمة ليكم يا جماعة
> الخدمة دي جميلة و ربنا هايزيدها
> بس كلن ليا طلب
> كنت عايز صور توحي بكلمة "يا طبيبي" و عن الرب اللي بيشفينا
> ...


----------



## peter_1991 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكرا ليكي يا كوب كوب على الصور و قيد الأستخدام بس معلش طلباتي تئلت أوي انا عايز صورة للأربعة و العشرين قسيس اللي في سفر الرؤية معلش أصل عندنا حفلة و دي *مستعجلة*​


----------



## cobcob (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

مش عندى صور ليهم لوحدهم
بس وعد منى هادورلك عليهم 
يارب دول ينفعوك


----------



## peter_1991 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكراً يا cobcob على الصور و هاتنفع بإذن المسيح
:big35:


----------



## ساندري (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

هاى الرب يبارك حياتكم 
انا كنت محتاجة 
صورة
لحلم يوسف:94:


----------



## cobcob (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



ساندري قال:


> هاى الرب يبارك حياتكم
> انا كنت محتاجة
> صورة
> لحلم يوسف:94:








دى صورة للحلم نفسه
هل مطلوب صور لأحداث تانية فى القصة ؟؟


----------



## طريق الخلاص (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



cobcob قال:


> ممكن توصفلى شكلها
> 
> عشان انا مش عارفه انت تقصد ايقوة شكلها ايه ؟؟​


 
أيقونة الثلاث أيدي هي أيقونة ذهبية للسيدة العذراء مع يسوع في حضنها و يداها تحيطان به و هناك يد ثالثة على يمين الايقونة و الايقونه هذه شفت يوحنا الذي قطعت يده في دمشق و قامت السيدة بشفاءه و هي ايقونة مشهورة جدا تقوم بمعجزات الشفاء و مكانها الان في اليونان أرجو ان امكن ان ترسليها لي فأنا أؤمن بقدرة السيدة العذراء على الشفاء 
و شكرا لك فكرة الصور رائعة 
يسوع يكون معك و يعطيك القوة لخدمة كل مسيحي محتاجلك


----------



## ساندري (3 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

:smi106:
:36_22_26:
شكراااااااا

اووي


----------



## بتول لرب (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ربنا يخافظ عليك شكرا اوى


----------



## mena gamal (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

:36_33_3:


انا عارف اني بتقل عليكوا
انا محتاج صورة لحلم يوسف اسهل من الصورة
دي علشان اطفال تمهيدي يقدروا انهم يفهموها
واشكركم علي تعبكم معانا


:big37:


----------



## بتول لرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

من فضلكم انا عايزه صور للام ايرينى بسرعه للخدمه لو سمحت معلهش هتعبكم معايا


----------



## ميمو القاهرى (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا عايز صوره للبابا كيرلس السادس نادره جدا


----------



## نيفين ثروت (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

هاى يا جماعه معلش انا قلق كده بس عندى خدمه بعمل فيها شغل بور بوينت و محتاجه صور لامنا ايرينى و انا واثقه فيكم و الشغل متعطل لو فى حد عنده الصور يبعتها لى مير سى


----------



## egiziano2010 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

محتاج صور المسيح فى السفينة..و أى صور فيها سفن..عايزها عشان أركبها على فيديو,الترنيمة اللى عايز أعملها هى "المركب أهى جت" يا رست لو حد عنده صور شايف انها تنفع للترنيمة دى يحطها..شكرا


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

لوسمحت عايزة صور ايقونات كنيسة ابو سرجة   عايزاها ضرورى علشان بعمل البحث    وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

لوسمحتووووووووا انا عايزة صور ايقونات كنيسة ابو سرجة   ضرورى علشان بعمل البحث لوسمحتوا وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## NAROz (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*محتاج اى صور 
لماريوحنا الحبيب باسرع واقت
وشكرا لتعب ماحبتك​*


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

فين الصور الايقونات بتاع كنيسة ابو سرجة         ضرورى بجد انا ازعل بقى  علشان محدش عبرنى


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



egiziano2010 قال:


> محتاج صور المسيح فى السفينة..و أى صور فيها سفن..عايزها عشان أركبها على فيديو,الترنيمة اللى عايز أعملها هى "المركب أهى جت" يا رست لو حد عنده صور شايف انها تنفع للترنيمة دى يحطها..شكرا





















يارب اكون قدرت اساعدك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



NAROz قال:


> *محتاج اى صور
> لماريوحنا الحبيب باسرع واقت
> وشكرا لتعب ماحبتك​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



نانسى منير كمال قال:


> فين الصور الايقونات بتاع كنيسة ابو سرجة         ضرورى بجد انا ازعل بقى  علشان محدش عبرنى



منقدرش يانانسى مانعبركيش..بس هو طلبك صعب شوية
انا مالقتش غير ايقونة واحده والباقى صور عامة للكنيسة نفسها قلت اجيبهالك يمكن تحتاجيها






















يارب اكون ساعدتك..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> هاى يا جماعه معلش انا قلق كده بس عندى خدمه بعمل فيها شغل بور بوينت و محتاجه صور لامنا ايرينى و انا واثقه فيكم و الشغل متعطل لو فى حد عنده الصور يبعتها لى مير سى



اسفة على التأخير


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*
















​


----------



## نانسى منير كمال (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا متشكرة قوى على  يا gina وربنا يباركك


----------



## cobcob (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



egiziano2010 قال:


> محتاج صور المسيح فى السفينة..و أى صور فيها سفن..عايزها عشان أركبها على فيديو,الترنيمة اللى عايز أعملها هى "المركب أهى جت" يا رست لو حد عنده صور شايف انها تنفع للترنيمة دى يحطها..شكرا


----------



## cobcob (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



NAROz قال:


> *محتاج اى صور
> لماريوحنا الحبيب باسرع واقت
> وشكرا لتعب ماحبتك​*


----------



## remounmr (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

يريت صور امى العذراء كلها وليك جزيل الشكر


----------



## farouk (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

اخى الحبيب انى محتاج صورة للقديس العظيم مارجرجس بس تكون عالية الجودة


----------



## cobcob (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*ده فايل فيه كل صور مارجرجس اللى عندى
حوالى 80 صورة
نزله واختار اللى يعجبك 

http://www.4shared.com/file/27438573/1f7eae39/_online.html*​


----------



## cobcob (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



remounmr قال:


> يريت صور امى العذراء كلها وليك جزيل الشكر



مش فاهمة ازاى عاوز كل صور العدرا اللى عندى كلها 
أنا عندى 640 صورة للعدرا أحطهم كلهم ازاى ؟؟


----------



## mero m (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ممكن اطلب صورة للانبا بولا شكرا


----------



## cobcob (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



mero m قال:


> ممكن اطلب صورة للانبا بولا شكرا


----------



## mero m (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا متشكرة جدا على اهتمامكم ردكم على المشاركة الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## waola (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا نفسى فى صوره ابونا بيمن عشان هوه استاذى فى الخدمه ووحشنى اوى


----------



## JOJO SNIPER (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ياريت اللي عنده صور للميلاد يحطها في مجلد ويرفعهالي ويعوض الرب تعب محبتكم


----------



## egiziano2010 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*صور لبطرس الرسول؟*

*عايز صور لبطرس الرسول..و بالذات المشهد اللى أنكر فيه المسيح..و ياريت لو ينفع صورة فيها نظرة العتاب اللى المسيح نظرهاله...شكرا مقدما يا أحلى منتدى ف الدنيا*


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لبطرس الرسول؟*



egiziano2010 قال:


> *عايز صور لبطرس الرسول..و بالذات المشهد اللى أنكر فيه المسيح..و ياريت لو ينفع صورة فيها نظرة العتاب اللى المسيح نظرهاله...شكرا مقدما يا أحلى منتدى ف الدنيا*









يا رب الصورة دى تنفع :






ودى واحدة تانية بس من الفن القبطى الحديث:






أنا هاكتبلك مواضيع الصور اللى عندى لبولس الرسول وانت ممكن تتطلب اى واحدة منهم:
+ صور لبطرس الرسول مع بولس الرسول
+ صور لبطرس الرسول بمفرده
+ الملاك يخرج بطرس من السجن
+ اقامة طابيثا
+ الرؤيا التى رآها فى بيت كيرنيليوس


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



JOJO SNIPER قال:


> ياريت اللي عنده صور للميلاد يحطها في مجلد ويرفعهالي ويعوض الرب تعب محبتكم



ياريت تحدد الصورة اللى انت عاوزها بالظبط وانا اشوفهالك عندى
الصور الموجودة :
بشارة الملاك للعذراء
السيدة العذراء واليصابات
ميلاد المسيح فى مزود البقر
المجوس ورحلتهم ومقابلتهم لهيرودس
الملاك يبشر الرعاة
الهروب الى مصر
سمعان الشيخ


----------



## JOJO SNIPER (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

صور الميلاد دي حلوة جدا بس انا عايز كمية منها اللي ربنا يقدرك عليه

المهم اي صورة للميلاد


----------



## cobcob (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



JOJO SNIPER قال:


> صور الميلاد دي حلوة جدا بس انا عايز كمية منها اللي ربنا يقدرك عليه
> 
> المهم اي صورة للميلاد





انا عملت موضوع منفصل لصور الميلاد 
وهاحاول احط يه أكبر كمية من الصور ان شاء الله

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=33934


----------



## JOJO SNIPER (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

متشكر جدا

والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## egiziano2010 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور لبطرس الرسول؟*



cobcob قال:


> http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/751/peterdeniesfk2.jpg[/IMG
> أنا هاكتبلك مواضيع الصور اللى عندى لبولس الرسول وانت ممكن تتطلب اى واحدة منهم:
> + صور لبطرس الرسول مع بولس الرسول
> + صور لبطرس الرسول بمفرده
> ...


----------



## cobcob (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

مفيش تعب ولا حاجة
اتفضل


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا عايزة اكبر كمية صور اللى بتكون مرسومة باقلم الرصاص


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا عايزة اكبر كمية صور اللى بتكون مرسومة بالقلم الرصاص بسرعة اللى عندة ياريت يرفعهالى


----------



## jojo2020 (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكرا علي تعب محبتك بس كنت عاوزة اشوف صورت البابا كيرلس بصورة التنيح ياريت نشوفها سوا


----------



## cobcob (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*تقصدى دى ؟؟؟




*​


----------



## ثاوفيلس (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

سلام ونعمه 
كنت محتاج صورة للسيد المسيح وهو واقف ورا مهندس بيرسم,,الصورة ده انا شفتها مرة زمان وهي مرسومه بالقلم الرصاص تقريبا ياريت تساعدوني


----------



## amir kadamani (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

أطلب صور لأبي المسيح وأمي مريم العذراء


----------



## cobcob (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



amir kadamani قال:


> أطلب صور لأبي المسيح وأمي مريم العذراء



*المطلوب صور للسيد المسيح لوحده وصور تانية للسيدة العذراء ولا  صور للسيدة العذراء وهى تحمل السيد المسيح ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## نشات جيد (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

_كل سنة وانتم بخير​_


----------



## نشات جيد (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكر جدا ربنا معكم


----------



## amir kadamani (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

طلب الصور لربي المسيح وأمي مريم


----------



## eman88 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

لو سمحت اريد صور للسيد المسيح اريدها صور غريبة وجميلة مع ان كل صورة جملية لكن اريد شيء مميز وشكرا


----------



## amir kadamani (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

هذا كلام من جوهر  ربي يسوع يحفظ كرامتك وعزتك وعنفوانك أخوكي أمير


----------



## نشات جيد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ربنا يحفظكم


----------



## BENT MEN DERIAS (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

من فضلكم يا جماعة انا نفسى اوى فى صور تهانى للمناسبت يعنى عيد ميلاد او صور مكتوب عليها مبروك او عيد ميلاد سعيد يعنى صور تنفع لكل المناسبات و شكرا


----------



## martena phlip (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا عضو جديد ونفسى فى صور جديدة للكريسماس


----------



## Meriamty (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكرا ليك لتعبك يا ابن الكنيسه 

ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك  


​


----------



## george maher (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

لو سمحت تقدر تجيبلي صورة ل (صراع ابينا يعقوب مع الله (تك 32) )              انا دورت على النت ولقيت صور مشابهة معقولة.......بس في واحدة بقي هي اللي انا: عايزها و مش لاقيها شفتها مرة علي غلاف احدى مجلات المسابقات المسيحية ..............ياريتني كنت اشتريت المجلة:a82:


----------



## george maher (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ايه اتأخرت عن ساعة ليه؟........مش لاقيها وللا ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   لو لاقيتها  اكون شاكر لبك جداً....وياريت ترفعها بسرعة


----------



## george maher (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

:smi420:


----------



## ginajoojoo (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



george maher قال:


> لو سمحت تقدر تجيبلي صورة ل (صراع ابينا يعقوب مع الله (تك 32) )              انا دورت على النت ولقيت صور مشابهة معقولة.......بس في واحدة بقي هي اللي انا: عايزها و مش لاقيها شفتها مرة علي غلاف احدى مجلات المسابقات المسيحية ..............ياريتني كنت اشتريت المجلة:a82:



سلام ونعمة جورج ..انا لقيت شوية صور عن صراع يعقوب بس مش عارفة انت تقصد ايه بالظبط فقولت اجيبهم كلهم يمكن تقصد واحدة منهم































​


----------



## george maher (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

بجد merci خالص  و ربنا يعوضك....... فيهم 3 صور حلوين قوي انا ماشفتهمش قبل كده و تقريباً فيهم واحدة زي اللي انا اقصدها......... فبجد الف شكر واذكرني في صلواتك ...ولو محتاج اي حاجة انا_ بنعمة ربنا_ في خدمتك ....merci:new5::flowers:


----------



## george maher (6 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ياريت بقي _لو مش هاتقل عليك وتقول علي استغلالي_ صورة او اكثر لمعجزة شفاء المرأة نازفة الدم


----------



## george maher (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ايه حضرتك مش لاقي صورة ليها ولا ايه؟؟؟


----------



## cobcob (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



george maher قال:


> ياريت بقي _لو مش هاتقل عليك وتقول علي استغلالي_ صورة او اكثر لمعجزة شفاء المرأة نازفة الدم


















​


----------



## abn_al_mse7 (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا عايز صوره للصليب ...مش فاكر شكلها بالظبط بس هي صليب صغير و متعلق حواليه قماشه حمرا


----------



## cobcob (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



abn_al_mse7 قال:


> انا عايز صوره للصليب ...مش فاكر شكلها بالظبط بس هي صليب صغير و متعلق حواليه قماشه حمرا


----------



## abn_al_mse7 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكرا خالص علي اهتمامك بالموضوع بس انا كان قصدي صوره تاني ....هي تحسي انه صليب حقيقي مش رسمه.... ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الرفيق الراجى (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

منم فضلك محتاج ضروري صورة لكرسي البابا داكل الكنيسة مع الاسود الحارسة للكرسي
الكرسي بالكامل من فضلك


----------



## الرفيق الراجى (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

من غير تعب انا محتاج صورة لكرسي البابا في الكنيسة النهاردة ضروري


----------



## remo76 (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

اريد صورة لقديس الجميل الانبا ابرام 
شكرا


----------



## yahya (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*


----------



## cobcob (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



remo76 قال:


> اريد صورة لقديس الجميل الانبا ابرام
> شكرا




*انا اسفة يا ريمو
انا ماشوفتشطلبك غير انهاردة
لو لسهمحتاج الصور ياريت تقولى وانا هارفعهالك*​


----------



## بوتامينا (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكرا على الصور المبهره دى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## george maher (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

محتاج صوره للانبل بتاع الكنايس القديمه
وصوره للخورس بالسلالم بتاعته
وصور كاهن بيصلى ....... وسايل ايضاح فى الخدمه بتاعتى ابتدائي
و ميرسى اوى لتعبك
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## اسحاق جيد مسعود (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

لو ممكن صور تكون مناسبه للصوم الكبير واسبوع الالام وشكرا وكل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## bicaso (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

انا محتاج صورة تلوين للبابا كيرلس لمدارس الاحديعنى صورة للبابا كيرلس يقوم الاطفال بتلوينها ضرورى
ضرورى
ضرورى
ضرورى
Bicaso


----------



## waleam4 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

مساءالخير الله يخليكم اريد صورة ماركوركيس وشكرا


----------



## rasha.h (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ممكن صوره من فيلم الالام المسيح لما يكون يسوع بيتكلم مع مريم في اول الفيلم لما يكون يسوع بيشتغل وتنادي مريم مشان يتغدى


----------



## cobcob (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



rasha.h قال:


> ممكن صوره من فيلم الالام المسيح لما يكون يسوع بيتكلم مع مريم في اول الفيلم لما يكون يسوع بيشتغل وتنادي مريم مشان يتغدى


----------



## remo76 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

اولا لو عندك الفلم ممكن تاخذه منة هذة القطات عن طريق الضغط علي print ***een من لوحة المفاتيح 
وانا احول لو هندي ارسلها لكي


----------



## remo76 (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكرا علي اهتمامك يا cobcob انا خلص اتصرفة 
شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتترا


----------



## wsbik (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

شكرا لكل من يساهم في هذا الموقع سلام المسيح معكم جميعا اخوكم من بلد المسيح فلسطين


----------



## emadsamoel (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

احتاج صور تلوين لسفر اعمال الرسل من اجل خدمة ابتدائي


----------



## مي أبو سليمان (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

الرجاء ارسال صور أو رسوم بالأسود والأبيض عن كأس القربان المقدس. مطلوب مسابقة حول أجمل رسمة عن كأس القربان المقدس والروح القدس. شكراً جزيلاً لتعاونكم. مي


----------



## وردة بستان (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

لو سمحتم عايز صورة قديسة جندار التي بلفرنسا استشهدت ارجوكم


----------



## wael (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

سلام ونعمه 
                 عايز صور القيامه ابيض واسود


----------



## elven (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

اريد صور صليب بس ما يكون بيها كتابات ولا اي شي يعني صليب وبس بدون يسوع


----------



## bahaa boushra bebawy (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

اخى الحبيب فى المسيح
                          سلام ونعمة ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم
                 إذا سمحتم من فضلكم ارسل لى صورة الصلب للسيد المسيح ووضع دق المسامير فى رسغ اليد وليس فى كف اليد
                                                        وشكرا جزيلا لمحبتكم 



                                                                                          خادكم الصغير
                                                                                         بهاء بشرى بباوى


----------



## Aaseel (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

مأساة أمر فيها ومحتاجة للعون

  عندي بحث عن "تيتيان " والمراد فيه الرسوم تبعته وخصائص كل صورة 

  والمشكلة أني ضعيفة في البحث على النت 

  وكنت بدي هاي الصور 

  لو مافي غلبة 

  وشكرا


----------



## adelselim2008 (28 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

لو سمحتم عايز بعض الصور لقيامة رب المجد


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

عاوز صور محاكمة الناس لبابا يسوع للاطفال


----------



## adelselim2008 (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

اولا اشكر محبتكم وكنت عايز بعض الصور لقيامة رب المجد        امضاء عادل سليم


----------



## cobcob (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> عاوز صور محاكمة الناس لبابا يسوع للاطفال





*ده فايل فيه مجموعة صور لمحاكمة الرب يسوع
لأنه هايكون صعب انى ارفع كل صورة لوحدها حاليا
دى كل الصورالمتوفرة عندى وارجو انها تفيدك 
واسفة على التأخير

http://www.4shared.com/file/46409109/28e766ba/_online.html*​


----------



## cobcob (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



adelselim2008 قال:


> اولا اشكر محبتكم وكنت عايز بعض الصور لقيامة رب المجد        امضاء عادل سليم





مجموعة صورللقيامة

http://www.4shared.com/file/46409010/49e28568/_online.html​


----------



## tonyturboman (6 مايو 2008)

الصور جميلة :d


----------



## adelselim2008 (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

صور لرب المجد مع الاطفال


----------



## cobcob (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*



adelselim2008 قال:


> صور لرب المجد مع الاطفال


----------



## رامى كيرلس... (14 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى على العنوان الرائع نفسى فى صور للبابا كيرلس مع ابونا يسطس لوممكن لو مش ممكن اى صورة قديمة للبابا كيرلس وهو بيضححك تكون قديمة والف شكر ليك


----------



## مايكل 2006 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*سلام المسيح معاكم
انا كنت عايز لو سمحت صور عن يشوع وكمان صور بتحكى موافق فى السفر
ربنا يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## cobcob (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*مجموعة صور من سفر يشوع فى فايل مضغوط

http://www.4shared.com/file/48818165/d52a78e4/_online.html*​


----------



## مايكل 2006 (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

*طبعاً انا بشكر محبتك الكبيرة واهتمامك
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك​*


----------



## شمس العراق (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

_*        لو سمحت ممكن صورة لاي كنيسه بالعراق محتاجتها ضروري وبسرعه ممكن وخصوصا كنيسة مار بطرس او اي كنيسه وتكون واضحه من الخارج وكبيره وملونه 


                 والف شكر ​*_


----------



## hanan fahim (31 مايو 2008)

لو سمحت عايزة صورة لليديا بائعة الأرجوان لأننا بنحضر موضوع عنها0


----------



## mokapola (9 يونيو 2008)

انا كنت عايزة الصورة اللى فيها كل القديسين ..... هى صورة كبيرة وفيها السيد المسيح والعدرا وقديسين كتيييييييييييييييير اوى نفسى فيها ياريت لو تقدر تجيبهالى يبقى كتر خيرك
ميرسى اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## مريم ايليا فيلب (16 يونيو 2008)

انا محتاجة صورة لبنفلت مؤتمر اعدادي والمؤتمر بعنوان ( رايح فين ) ومش عارفة اجيب صورة لكدة من فضلك لو عرفت تجبلي بجد ربنا يعوضك شكرا


----------



## jesus chraist (21 يونيو 2008)

انا نفسي اشوف صور عن شهداء اخميم عشان صورهم بتاثر فيا اووي وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## jesus chraist (22 يونيو 2008)

كان نفسي اشوف صور شهداء اخميم


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

_*لو سمحتوا انا محتاجة صور لمتى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا ضروووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررىىىىىىىىىى اوى بجد لو ينفع النهاردة ابقي عاجزة ع الشكر ​*_


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

سلام الرب 
انا  طلبي شوية صعب بس يا ريت تعملو الي
انااريد علم العراق يكون في صورة ام الرب و يسوع المسيح 
وووووووووو
علم العراق على شكل نسر
ارجوك بدون لالالا ارجوك 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## yasasaint (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

لو ممكن صوره ابونا يسى ميخائيل واكون شاكر محبتكم


----------



## peter_1991 (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

مساء الخير يا جماعة كل سنةو انتم طيبين بمناسبة صيام الأباء الرسل
انا كنت عايز صور لشهداء معاصرين كشهداء الزيتون أو الكشح او إلى ذلك
بس أرجوكم تبئى صور سهلة و بسيطة و متكونش ضعيفة للأطفال أو ما إلى ذلك
و ياريت تكون كمية كبيرة
و لو في فيديوهات يبئى جميل أوي
انا عارف اني تئلت عليكم بس انا بصدد مشروع كبير أوي
:big35:​


----------



## lion_lion1956 (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

ارجوك عايزة صور لعروسة و عريس بلبس الزفاف بس ارجوك باقصى سرعة علشان دى للمهرجان ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## vetaa (1 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اطلب اى صورة تكون عندك فى ساعة*

للأسف الشديد الموضوع صاحبه مبقاش يدخل
واللى عاوز صور يحاول يبحث فى القسم كويس ان شاء الله هيلاقى

للاسف
(يغلق)


----------

